# Nice cafes that overlook most of the Dancing fountain?



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Any ideas on the best one? Tried Baker and Spice but view was not great and food terrible!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

More, Carluccios & Wafi Gourmet. 

The restaurants I'd suggest Rivington Grill and Mango Tree.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Looking for somewhere mid price as there are 4 peeps going. My mate loves the Rivington but it is fairly hefty no?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Looking for somewhere mid price as there are 4 peeps going. My mate loves the Rivington but it is fairly hefty no?


I  Mango Tree and the view of the fountain is awesome.

A meal there will set you back around 100 AED a head max, obviously more if you're having a drink.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> I  Mango Tree and the view of the fountain is awesome.
> 
> A meal there will set you back around 100 AED a head max, obviously more if you're having a drink.


Sounds good! Are you sure about the price? Thai food isn't it?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Looking for somewhere mid price as there are 4 peeps going. My mate loves the Rivington but it is fairly hefty no?


I don't think it's very pricey. Not compared to major hotels. They also offer a Sun - Weds business lunch that is good value.

The first three I mentioned are cheaper.

May I also say how much I hate the word _peeps_. What is wrong with saying people, unless you are five years old? Grrrr


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes you may! "sun - weds" ;-)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Yes you may! "sun - weds" ;-)


Ah, well know abbreviations.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Sounds good! Are you sure about the price? Thai food isn't it?


Yeah I'm sure about the prices, I've been there about 3 times in the last fortnight, it's Thai and very nice. 

The average "curry" dish is around 60-70 AED, rice dishes are less and noodle dishes somewhere in between.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> *I don't think it's very pricey. Not compared to major hotels. They also offer a Sun - Weds business lunch that is good value.*
> 
> The first three I mentioned are cheaper.
> 
> May I also say how much I hate the word _peeps_. What is wrong with saying people, unless you are five years old? Grrrr


Just don't buy the Roast Beef.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Yeah I'm sure about the prices, I've been there about 3 times in the last fortnight, it's Thai and very nice.
> 
> The average "curry" dish is around 60-70 AED, rice dishes are less and noodle dishes somewhere in between.


And the view of the fountain is good? I want to amaze my mum with it!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> And the view of the fountain is good? I want to amaze my mum with it!


I like Mango Tree but it is easy to spend well over AED 100 per head. Have you got this year's Entertainer Book (Fine Dining one, I think) as there as vouchers in there?

If you want a table on the terrace, make sure you book it this time of year.


@sdh - Roast beef is only on Saturday luncg menu, not on business menu. I've never had a bad meal at Rivington, but I suspect we get the best service.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> And the view of the fountain is good? I want to amaze my mum with it!


Go to neos for a drink before/after  ... now THAT is an amazing view of the fountain


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah Neo's is on the itinerary, but wanted to look at it from the ground really to get the power and the noise! So the view is good at Mango tree? Can you see all the twists and turns?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Kinokuniya bookshop has now opened a cafe with a view of the fountain, was there last week and was quite impressed. Wide selection of coffees and desserts and they also do some sushi I believe.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

The cheapest meal and best view of the fountains is TGI Fridays - period.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> The cheapest meal and best view of the fountains is TGI Fridays - period.


TGI's should bulid a small mouse hotel or some such nonsense attached to it so they could have alcohol...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

My apartment on the 46th Floor of The Address Downtown.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you Wanda! I'll PM you with the time i'll be there and with a suggested menu!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Balcony at TGI Fridays


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Can't stand the food at TGI's. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Can't stand the food at TGI's. Thanks anyway.


You asked for a _nice cafe_ after all...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You asked for a _nice cafe_ after all...


Indeed! and I'm the only one who provided you with a cafe option


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

If you want alcohol, then Rivington Grill and Mango Tree are your best options for a view. Both you will need to book in advance for an outside table.

The Social House in Dubai Mall has pretty good food (no alcohol) and a good view, and would be much cheaper than the 2 mentioned above. Different types of food. Also Urbano has a good view. Italian, food is OK, but again, no alcohol.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> If you want alcohol, then Rivington Grill and Mango Tree are your best options for a view. Both you will need to book in advance for an outside table.
> 
> The Social House in Dubai Mall has pretty good food (no alcohol) and a good view, and would be much cheaper than the 2 mentioned above. Different types of food. Also Urbano has a good view. Italian, food is OK, but again, no alcohol.


Urbano? Food is awful, which is why it is always empty. I can't believe it has survived so long.
-


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Urbano? Food is awful, which is why it is always empty. I can't believe it has survived so long.
> -


I haven't been there in awhile, but last time it was OK, but certainly not amazing. It always seems to be busy, though? Maybe just tourists. Ok, so maybe my suggestion wasn't that great...

Avoid Margeaux on the ground floor beside Urbano


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> I haven't been there in awhile, but last time it was OK, but certainly not amazing. It always seems to be busy, though? Maybe just tourists. Ok, so maybe my suggestion wasn't that great...
> 
> Avoid Margeaux on the ground floor beside Urbano


It's a shame as these places are in a great position.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It's a shame as these places are in a great position.


The location is probably what they rely on. It's always so busy around there they know they'll get tourists, and don't really care about repeat business from residents


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When british say cafe, does that mean a place with alcohol?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> When british say cafe, does that mean a place with alcohol?


No not really, but we do get very jittery if a place doesn't serve alcohol!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> Go to neos for a drink before/after  ... now THAT is an amazing view of the fountain


Now THAT is a pricey place! And I wont comment on some of the clientele...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Can't stand the food at TGI's. Thanks anyway.


Try Joe's Cafe. Great views!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Try Joe's Cafe. Great views!


Where's that? Not heard of that one before? What kind of food is it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

There is also a cafe on 1st/2nd? (I'm never sure how their numbering system works) called Madeline or Madeleine. I've never been there, but heard from several people it's good. Again, no alcohol but has great views. Think it's more casual type food than fine dining


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Abdul Wahab restaurant in Souk al Bahar is a good view and one of the better quality Arabic restaurants around.

TGI friday's is also good for the view, but in terms of food, probably would be popular for families with kids.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Where's that? Not heard of that one before? What kind of food is it?


It is on the same level as TGI Fridays but closer to the fountains. Has a nice terrace outside and also indoor dining. It isnt anything fancy and the menu isnt very varied but the prices are ok and definitely better quality than TGI.
Been there a few times. You might like to book as the outside gets very crowded in this season.
I believe it is the only branch of Joe's outside the UK.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Well thanks everyone! I have booked me and my 'people' in to Mango tree, so big thanks to who recommended that one! I'll have a search and give thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Well thanks everyone! I have booked me and my 'people' in to Mango tree, so big thanks to who recommended that one! I'll have a search and give thanks!


Don't forget your Entertainer card & vouchers. each is buy one main course, get one free.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Don't forget your Entertainer card & vouchers. each is buy one main course, get one free.


Unfortunately we only got the family Entertainer this year and this place doesn't seem to be in it so paid full :/

Have to say was not impressed with the food..... I think you get far superior Thai food at either Lemongrass in Bur Dubai or Smiling BKK, however the management were good, and the view spectacular! (Aside from the 4th show where a smiling German woman stood in front of our table for the whole show, chatting to her friend, and then told me the same thing had happened to her before, and isn't it annoying?)

Big thnaks for everyones suggestions!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Unfortunately we only got the family Entertainer this year and this place doesn't seem to be in it so paid full :/
> 
> Have to say was not impressed with the food..... I think you get far superior Thai food at either Lemongrass in Bur Dubai or Smiling BKK, however the management were good, and the view spectacular! (Aside from the 4th show where a smiling German woman stood in front of our table for the whole show, chatting to her friend, and then told me the same thing had happened to her before, and isn't it annoying?)
> 
> Big thnaks for everyones suggestions!


Sorry to hear that, never had a problem with the food any of the numerous times we've been there.


----------

